

How Software Engineers and Designers Can Increase Their Focus - sscheper
http://twurl.nl/p2w83j 

======
josh33
If we all did this I'm not sure how much hacker news would get read. I
especially value the point about inspirational books becoming means for
vicarious success. The true litmus test of something intending to be
motivational would be whether or not it can change behavior.

~~~
sscheper
Great point, Josh. I wrote in my recent chapter about ditching my cell phone
that there's different "tools for different fools."

All one can really do is try and help people with things that have helped them

